# Breeding Pairs!



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

These are my breeding pairs, just felt like making a thread for them. Having my first go this weekend 

Giant hmpks



















Blue dragon/orange dalmatian hmpks



















Blue/yellow marble hmpks



















Red marble hmpks!






































Her fins are a great purple color with dots on them.


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Red marble hmpk <3


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Omg that blue female is the best thing I've sen. I have major plakat envy right now haha
beautiful fish and I expect to see some epic spawn logs ;-)


----------



## Jaclyn (Aug 17, 2011)

To die for fish! I love Giant Hmpk's! I have a yellow/white dragon and I love him!


----------



## lillylark (Sep 21, 2011)

Very striking bettas!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

ooh, hadn't seen that red guy yet, definitely going to have to steal some of your babies, lol


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

omigosh *faints* what i'd do for fish like that!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Tisia said:


> ooh, hadn't seen that red guy yet, definitely going to have to steal some of your babies, lol



Tisia - I was bad. He was posted last night by profish...I did buy now and then cried lol. Saw him and was like COWCOW MAN VERSION! He's gorgeous. Ever since I saw photos of Cajuns spawn pair and the red marbled head I have wanted ones similar. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Tisia - I was bad. He was posted last night by profish...I did buy now and then cried lol. Saw him and was like COWCOW MAN VERSION! He's gorgeous. Ever since I saw photos of Cajuns spawn pair and the red marbled head I have wanted ones similar.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


lol, I don't blame you, he's got a super cute face and I love the slight butterfly pattern on his fins


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

WHY?!?!?! Why must you torture me?!

Please block me from all your spawn logs for the sanity of myself. Kthanks. 

Jeaaalouusss......


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

How about I just get you some babies?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oooo I've never seen red marble bettas before. That's pretty neat!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I really like the first pair, and the second and the thir........ I Love them ALL!
Who are you doing first this weekend?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Breeding! Going to start with the giants!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Breeding! Going to start with the giants!


Lol okay
) Im super excited to see the spwan, I need to start Conditioning my bettas lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

They were supposed to get here tomorrow but now they're coming Thursday >.< Why is it always me these things happen to?


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> They were supposed to get here tomorrow but now they're coming Thursday >.< Why is it always me these things happen to?


 
Aww sad, idk it does alway happen to you lol, Im sorry that its always you


----------



## JessahMoose (Oct 18, 2011)

Their beautiful


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

It really does Alysa. Thanks Jessah! Won't be buying bettas for a longgggg time lol


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

I would love to have one there baies!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> It really does Alysa. Thanks Jessah! Won't be buying bettas for a longgggg time lol


How long have you been waiting this time?
Over a month again?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Nah, 2.5 weeks. Feels like forever.

The best part? Korwhord forgot to add one of the girls in, so I get to pay shipping again for 1 fish. Oh well. I'm selling a lot of my stuff, a diamond ring, some other jewelry and a few designer pieces I bought when I was in my 17 with no responsibilities phase. Now that stuff is irrelevant lol I'm trying to pay for gas.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Nah, 2.5 weeks. Feels like forever.
> 
> The best part? Korwhord forgot to add one of the girls in, so I get to pay shipping again for 1 fish. Oh well. I'm selling a lot of my stuff, a diamond ring, some other jewelry and a few designer pieces I bought when I was in my 17 with no responsibilities phase. Now that stuff is irrelevant lol I'm trying to pay for gas.


 well fi he forgot to add her in he should have to pay for the shipping for her, that was his mistake, not yours

But jeeze, i dont have crap to sell, well fish tanks if i really have to lol
Hey now im 17  Lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

lol I know! I'm not saying all 17 year olds are the same. I went through a lot, early in life and when I started getting big checks, I spent my money making myself feel better. Most 17 year olds are crushing on boys and trying to do hw.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> lol I know! I'm not saying all 17 year olds are the same. I went through a lot, early in life and when I started getting big checks, I spent my money making myself feel better. Most 17 year olds are crushing on boys and trying to do hw.


 

Lol i'll probably spend most of my money when i start getting checks..... Lol, but im also putting away some for savings, cause i only have 6 more months lol
I have never tried to do Hw...... probably why i always had d's and f's...... Lol, i only miss school because i cant see my friends since their still in school, lol, so my days are long and boring, But ya most 17 year olds are doing a bunch of crap, sports, boys, homework, yuck lol


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Four pair.....
That's going to b a lot of fish to take care of.....
R u going to breed all at once....
Or spread them apart....


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh no way! Giants first, I want to spawn the red marbles next. We'll see who makes it here alive...

Another DOA at Jennifers - the blue and orange boy. So so bummed.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

These pairs are gorgeous <3 I love the blue dragon/orange dalmatian pair and the male red marble HMPK.~ Hope to see some pretty fry from these! :3


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok....
Cause I was going to say....
Wrong time of the year....
To b breeding that much.....
It's going to b pricy to feed all of them.....
Cheap n easy way....
Get your hands on some culture....
Like microworm, Grindal....
Save u a lot of time n money raising n breeding....


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I know man


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah...
Was thinking about getting my hands on some white worm....
If your feeding your fish fatty food...
U must balance there diet...
Feed them water flea( water daphnia)
Feed them every other day or feed them the worm in the morning n the daphnia at night....


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Oh no way! Giants first, I want to spawn the red marbles next. We'll see who makes it here alive...
> 
> Another DOA at Jennifers - the blue and orange boy. So so bummed.


Is he the 2nd boy in your pairs on the 1st page?
Thats upsetting that there's been so many DOA's for you
I think im going to have to get some fry from you, cause they are just so darn cute


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

The blue/orange pair and the red marbles are to die for. I would LOVE some babies, but I don't think I have room.  Let me see what I end up doing with all my tanks and such. 

If there ever comes a time you don't want that red female, PLEASE message me? I just adore her! ;-) I don't blame you if you keep her all her years!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

GREAT NEWS! JENNIFER MIXED UP THE NAMES OF THE WHITE SPOTTED MALE AND BLUE/ORANGE MALE. THE BLUE/ORANGE IS ACTUALLY THE ONE WHO SURVIVED! SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!

Everyone else got here safe, the giants look AMAZING. Everyone's floating now. Obviously pictures later!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> GREAT NEWS! JENNIFER MIXED UP THE NAMES OF THE WHITE SPOTTED MALE AND BLUE/ORANGE MALE. THE BLUE/ORANGE IS ACTUALLY THE ONE WHO SURVIVED! SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW!
> 
> Everyone else got here safe, the giants look AMAZING. Everyone's floating now. Obviously pictures later!


So there was no DOAs?
Cant wait to see pictures


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

^No, the white spotted male was a DOA I'm guessing

But I AM excited about that blue and orange male, the contrast is incredible


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

HURRRRRRY. just kiddin.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

The white spotted male with the yellow stomach was DOA when he got to the US trans-shippers. The blue and orange male arrived alive, but he has a little fuzz on him, it looks the same as what killed my girl last time. I'm hoping he'll make it. The giant female also isn't moving much. Everyone else is doing good.

Also my internet has been dropping like crazy so I will update with photos when I can/everyones doing well. Two girls are floating in the sorority right now, will probably keep them there for a few days while I make sure they aren't sick or become sick. The 3rd girl is just finishing acclimating. The blue and white marbled girl is the biggest betta I've seen that's not a giant. She is huge!


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

confused.
do you have them or the transhpper?
i thought transhipper but know im think you?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Greentea has them. They were at the transhippers where the white/blue/yellow male arrived dead. The rest were shipped to Greentea and are alive, though two seem sick!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

the pic of the giant male doesn't do him any justice at all. he's gorgeous


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bah Im wsih you gusy lived near me to check out my fish give advuice and i can look at yors.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! Can't wait to see pics of them.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Just got done tutoring and came home to check on them before class lol I was worried!

Put a little epsom in with the giant girl and a little aq in with the boy, looks like he got scraped up during shipping. Going to class now so I will update with pictures tonight sorry to keep yall waiting! XD Both look a little better now btw.

Thanks Tisia - Yoai pm me for my email if you want and we can correspond there with photos and stuff if you'd like.

And bettaguy they're with me! One died when it reached the trans shipper here.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

That third male is GORGEOUS. I'm jealous. <3


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok here are a few pictures. Two of new girls are obviously completely health and after floating them in the tank all day I decided to release them. The third regular sized girl is clamped for some reason, and the giant female is having a rough time. The royal blue marble girl is HUGE and the new addition, along with the purple butterfly girl, who is still getting her purple color. The pics of the giant male are virtually non - existent as he won't stop moving -_-





































These girls look like twins! Yellow butterfly Clementine with purple butterfly. Lovin' these two together.




























This girl has a big beard. I was like...this is a male. But she has an egg spot so...She's just huge and aggressive. She and CowCow are battling for top spot. Interesting note about sorority : The orange/white dragon (Suma) was alpha before. Cowcow has recently started flaring more and becoming a little more aggressive, although alway submitting to Suma. If Cowcow is chasing, Suma swims between them and it stops. With these new girls in? CowCow is aggressively pursuing alpha status, the only one to flare back at the giant new female, however, still cowering to Suma. I just thought it was an interesting note to make that despite Sumas submission to the new girl, CowCow still recognizes her as top dog. Moving on..










Giant male checking out the poor giant girl  This does him no justice, but it's the only decent photo I could get.










Poor girly!










Suma with everyones bff Clementine. 

















CowCow, Clementine, Suma, Belle










Everyone give kisses!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

They look so amazing!! X3 you are so lucky.

I just started my first sorority today, i cant wait till the fighting stops and they start schooling for food. XD


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

They are beautiful
You guys make me want to start a sorority :/ Ugh, But i dont have the tank or the decor to do one right now
and i only have 3 females lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're very pretty. My next one might be a girl.


----------



## Greenfish (May 23, 2011)

wow!!!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks DQ - I use to not like girls, they're my favorite now. Especially because I can keep them all together and it's one water change as opposed to many individual tanks ;]


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

New pair - Also this is the brother to my giant posted here if anyone wants one who looks like him, he's up on AB right now.



















New giant boy - He is coming with two surprise females the breeder picked out for me, it'll be fun to get a surprise!










This is the sibling brother to my green giant


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> New pair - Also this is the brother to my giant posted here if anyone wants one who looks like him, he's up on AB right now.


She's so pretty 
I love her red lipstick lol


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

greentea some awesome fishie you have I love the giant boy you have coming with the surprise girls. Can't wait to see pictures. Will you be breeding and selling any of these??? I'm not much into Plakats but yours I like


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I will be attempting to spawn the new boy with one of the females tomorrow assuming they arrive strong, as the breeder has been conditioning them for me. And thank you, my plan is to sell them to forum members first and then my lfs. There arent any giant breeders in the US that I've found so I'm hoping to fill that gap.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Well keep us informed when the time comes and if I have room I definitely will be interested.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

is that an orange dragon gal i spy? she's so pretty~

i love all your girls! they're all so cute!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Ya! She's so bright...She's the alpha most days, unless she eats too much ;]

Her name is Suma...like satsuma/sumo wrestler female version. She's so round and adorable. I just love her.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Note on your bearded girl...some boys have false eggspots, so that's not really a good way to sex it. o.o Are you absolutely sure it's not a male?



Also..That Black and yellow marble is stunning , though unless you breed to another yellow you'll get reds(i think?). I'm kind of thinking i want a pair of his babies xD


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Note on your bearded girl...some boys have false eggspots, so that's not really a good way to sex it. o.o Are you absolutely sure it's not a male?
> 
> He'll be bred to another marble, he's the only one of his coloration from that spawn so it'll be exciting =]
> 
> Also..bearded girl?


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I think they were referring to the one that you posted on page 5 about her and Cowcow fighting for top spot


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh...! No she is definitely female, I spawned her once already with a giant and saw her release eggs. I was initially worried she might be male as well and kept a close eye. Thanks for the note though, I'd heard about fake egg spots...which I think are so weird.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah that one, all the pictures of her were from above so i couldn't tell.


And cool, sometimes i hear of people telling the sexes of a betta looking at the analfin(on gender being more pointed while the other is more flat or something?) i always forget to look at my bettas. xD i'll make a note to in the morning to see if i notice anything to it.

It's cool that you bred her, seems to the the only surefire way to sex anon-clear bodied fish(in which you can see girly bits xD).


Oooo, i'm looking forward to the babies. black and red and who knows what els <3 defiantly stalk worthy lol♥


----------



## liulin612 (Nov 2, 2011)

wow u got lots hmpk i like them lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

These two are in the spawn tank right now...lots of time under the nest together but no wrapping yet.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow. beautiful! Best wishes for babies


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful fish. I wish you all the luck for a wonderful spawn(s).


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> These two are in the spawn tank right now...lots of time under the nest together but no wrapping yet.


love your bettas iv'e been trying to find a giant female for a year now with no luck around hear would you know where i could get some


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

im in Gig Harbor wa


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

Very beautful


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

O my i wount them all.


----------

